

The Connection Between Wi-Fi and Illness is Real - adrianwaj
http://preventdisease.com/news/12/031112_The-Connection-Between-Wi-Fi-Technology-And-Illness-is-Real.shtml

======
moreorless
PSA - Do not waste your time by clicking on the link.

There is zero emperical data that suggests Wi-Fi causes illness. The whole
article is nothing more than FUD. The site also published an aritcle
suggesting that vaccines are useless.

~~~
adrianwaj
When it comes to health I am generally a reverse skeptic when it comes to
interference and tampering - prove that it does no harm first rather than how
great it is.

Anyhow, at bottom of article is link to another article (Electromagnetic
Radiation From Laptops and Wireless Devices Nuke Sperm in Proximity)
[http://preventdisease.com/news/11/113011_Electromagnetic-
Rad...](http://preventdisease.com/news/11/113011_Electromagnetic-Radiation-
From-Laptops-and-Wireless-Devices-Nuke-Sperm-in-Proximity.shtml) which
references:
[http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282(11)02678-1/abstr...](http://www.fertstert.org/article/S0015-0282\(11\)02678-1/abstract)

~~~
Piskvorrr
"One sperm aliquot (experimental) from each patient was exposed to an
internet-connected laptop by Wi-Fi for 4 hours, whereas the second aliquot
(unexposed) was used as control, incubated under identical conditions without
being exposed to the laptop." I'm no scientist, but this just screams "too
many factors" - IIRC other studies have shown a link between offline laptop
use (this was sometime in early 200x IIRC, before ubiquitous WiFi) and
decreased sperm motility due to the higher temperature; this is an interesting
point for further research, but using this as "proof" that "EM nukes sperm"
[note the clever "nuclear" insinuation] is, uh, not very convincing. (I don't
see this SIG complaining about wireless analog phones, microwave ovens, or
other established 2.4 GHz technology. Is there an agenda? Those "EM prevention
devices" ads linked at the top perhaps?)

~~~
adrianwaj
If you're emf sensitive, you don't need any scientific study to tell you
electrosmog is real, unpleasant, and likely (highly?) damaging. Wi-fi,
cordless phones, walk-through and handheld security x-rays and cell phones can
all be felt. I've heard of documented incidences of cancers near powerlines,
especially of breast cancers of women sleeping on coiled beds near those
lines. Why is any of this a surprise? your iPhone is a health hazard.

~~~
Piskvorrr
It may be _possible_ that EMF sensitivity is a medical condition. If that
happens to become accepted however, I for one would like to have some actual
data on that (what EM frequencies, power, exposure time, who is most at risk,
etc.) instead of a 'ban everything, btw we sell a miracle protection' style
fearmongering. 'I have heard things' are anecdota, not data - I have heard
five impossible things before the breakfast, doesn't necessarily mean they're
true or false.

~~~
adrianwaj
Well, my testicles hurt last time I used my laptop's wifi device close up
rather than using an external one on a usb extension cable (and on multiple
occasions.) I consider emf-sensitivity to be a side-effect of being healthy.

------
Piskvorrr
All the article says is "cell phone electromagnetic signal may be harmful in
prolonged exposure, Wi-Fi is a similar type of signal, so it's also harmful
[note the not-so-subtle shift there]; there is no evidence to support our
thesis, so naturally we conclude that OH NOES TEH SKY IS FALLING11!1!!!" Pure
FUD opinion piece.

